# Looking for Muth bottle label ideas



## DirtyLittleSecret

Nobody?


----------



## Sharpbees

An oval black foil label looks good on them and gives them a high end look.


----------



## BeeGold

I attached the label with a black elastic string around the bottle neck.


----------



## AUH

Bee Gold, where do you find this style of tag? I am would like to consider doing something similar. Thank you


----------



## BeeGold

AUH said:


> Bee Gold, where do you find this style of tag? I am would like to consider doing something similar. Thank you


I believe those were Avery tags I printed. I’m currently using these also Avery


----------



## duckcarver

Blue Sky Bee Supply sells semi-custom clear plastic labels. I'm still looking for a source to purchase custom Muth jar labels with my logo and welcome direction if anyone can provide a source.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Betterbee sells labels for Muth jars


----------



## schf-queen-bee

We also did a hangtag and tie it on with jute string and a bee charm.


----------

